
Show HN: Trigger Transactional Emails with SQL - mritchie712
https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Destination-Lists-2bfd3807af62406f8eba2b2f68271e95
======
mritchie712
We just added a new feature to SeekWell[1] that lets you iterate over SQL
results and do things like send emails and Slack messages using the data from
each row. We're using it internally for transactional emails to customers that
were tricky to build in Intercom but easy to do with SQL. Other use cases
would be things like:

\- Triggering a Slack notification or Stories[2] for each row of a SQL result

\- Assigning tasks or sending data driven messages to a group of internal
customers / coworkers

\- Sending an email to a set of users that meet certain criteria in your
database or a Google Sheet

You have full control over the HTML in the email and can add data from the SQL
row to the email. You can also evaluate short JavaScript snippets (e.g.
conditional statements) before the email is rendered. The job can be scheduled
to run daily, hourly or every 5 minutes and you can add Triggers[4] that
control if the job runs (e.g. if you wanted to prevent the run if some other
condition is met).

Let me know if you have any questions.

[1] [https://seekwell.io/](https://seekwell.io/)

[2]
[https://www.notion.so/Stories-d4dcb303d28b400492741b5741fc2f...](https://www.notion.so/Stories-d4dcb303d28b400492741b5741fc2f86)

[3] [https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Destination-
Lists-2bfd3807af6...](https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Destination-
Lists-2bfd3807af62406f8eba2b2f68271e95)

[4]
[https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Triggers-e4d9975bf79942948c11...](https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Triggers-e4d9975bf79942948c115ade8788ec73)

~~~
brudgers
I don't understand what this is because I can't see a link to relevant
context.

~~~
mritchie712
Do the links in the footer not work for you? e.g.

[https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Destination-
Lists-2bfd3807af6...](https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Destination-
Lists-2bfd3807af62406f8eba2b2f68271e95)

~~~
brudgers
In my browser, there is no footer on the page.

